# cloudy water???



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

my water is pretty dam cloudy....and my P's are fine....like nothin is wrong with them and the water has been like that for about a week now...so im not worrying about them....but what is harmless and makes water get cloudy????


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i think some cyclingprobs.


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah I'm having a similar problem. I bought one of those clogers that claim to "coagulate" the tiny particles into larger globules so the filter can get rid of them. So maybe it works and maybe it doesn't, I put in the required amount and I don't see much change.

I also bought a carbonated insert for my filter and did a few partial water changes and its looking better. Maybe a combination of all those will help a bit. My fishy doesn't seem to be much concerned about it either.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

try adding some carbon to your filter. Also how many gallons is your tank and what is the GPH on your filter? 10X your gallonage per hour is optimal, what i mean by that is say you have a 55 gallon tank, a 550 GPH (gallon per hour) filter or better is what you need. If carbon doesnt help and you have enough filtration, then i dont know =(


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the same problem. I have a 55 gallon with a fluval 303. My tank will be clear for a while then cloudy....then clear and now it's cloudy. My filter is rated for a 70 gallon tank. I tried some of the accu-clear stuff and that hasn't really worked. I have live plants...could that be part of the problem?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

JUST CLEAN THE FILTERS AND CHANGE THE WATER EVERY FEW DAYS UNTIL CLEAR. EVERY TIME I MOVE ANYTHING IN MY TANK IT TURNS INTO A ABSOLUTE sh*t STORM UNTIL EVENTUALLY CLEARS UP AFTER A WEEK OF CLEANING.


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

It could be something in the tap water you are using. Does it look like algae or like debris??? My water has some calcium deposits in the lines and when I turn on the water full blast it comes out. The filter usually takes care of this. It hasnt hurt the pH though. I am thinkin underfilteration or overfeeding...... Those P's are getting kinda big for that 30 if that is what you have them in.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

How long has the tank been cycled?? Have u changed any major components recently like the inserts in ur filter?? It may be a bacterial bloom!! Have u checked ur water parameters?? Pls post answers!!


----------

